
Ask HN: What SQL tools have you used for agile development? - rizowski
I am looking for applications around Microsoft&#x27;s SQL Server. I am trying to gather data on which tools would make a DB team agile by automating a lot of their current manual tasks. Some of those tasks include automatic&#x2F;promoted deployments, database versioning, source control, and being able to reliably test their scripts without having to muck with the database.<p>Some of the tools I have started to investigate are:<p><pre><code>  - Redgate&#x27;s technologies

  - ApexSQL&#x27;s technologies

  - SSDT (SQL Server Data Tools)

  - Navicat for SQL Server
</code></pre>
Are there others out there that I might be missing out on? What have you used to solve these kinds of problems?
======
hiram112
None of the things you're looking for are going to help your team much unless
they already have a good understanding of relational DB theory and some
experience.

That being said, I do like DataGrip by JetBrains for general SQL usage.

Visio is fine for generating diagrams if you've already got licenses, though
there are far better products if not.

